# Any Canadians buying condo's in Playa del Carmen



## Tweety (Mar 17, 2010)

We just spent a month in Maui and were going to purchase a condo there, however, you are looking @ 300K minimum for a 1 bdrm condo. We are now entertaining the idea of buying a condo close to the beach in Playa del Carmen. Wondering if it is safe and if any other Canadians have purchased a condo in Playa del Carmen. We are working with a realtor from Investment Properties, Mexico. Please, we would welcome any feedback. Currently, you can buy a 2 bdrm condo in Playa del Carmen for around $195K USD.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*buying in Playa*



Tweety said:


> We just spent a month in Maui and were going to purchase a condo there, however, you are looking @ 300K minimum for a 1 bdrm condo. We are now entertaining the idea of buying a condo close to the beach in Playa del Carmen. Wondering if it is safe and if any other Canadians have purchased a condo in Playa del Carmen. We are working with a realtor from Investment Properties, Mexico. Please, we would welcome any feedback. Currently, you can buy a 2 bdrm condo in Playa del Carmen for around $195K USD.


I live in Playa-I am not Canadian and I do not own a condo. But I know many that have bought. Playa is very safe. I would suggest you spend some time there before buying. Do your research and ask alot of questions. I do believe there are deals to be made there right now. One big thing I would recommend though-if you are buying to live there or for your use only then that is great however if you are buying to rent out to help pay for it -beware-there are way too many condos and apartments sitting empty right now because of the economy and tourist is way down there. Good Luck! Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This is great advice, not only for Playa del Carmen. You really need rent and spend time in both the winter & summer if plan to live full time. If plan is "snowbird", then certainly that season and as the other person said, make sure the deal makes sense for you without rental support, especially if you are going to be there the prime season. 
I get 1-2 unsolicited offers to get in on "pre-construction" prices each month for Playa so must be lots of deals and no reason to rush into something.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember to always 'sleep on it' for a few days, never use an 'in house' realtor, always talk to other owners and believe only half of what they say, as some may want company in their 'misery'.
Most importantly, know that a bank trust will be necessary for ownership and that you should always use a 'notario' of your own choosing; not the one recommended by the seller.
Condo and time share sales tend to be very predatory and you don't have much of any protection mechanisms that you might be accustomed to in the USA or Canada. It is truly, "Caveat Emptor."


----------



## Shakc21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tweety said:


> We just spent a month in Maui and were going to purchase a condo there, however, you are looking @ 300K minimum for a 1 bdrm condo. We are now entertaining the idea of buying a condo close to the beach in Playa del Carmen. Wondering if it is safe and if any other Canadians have purchased a condo in Playa del Carmen. We are working with a realtor from Investment Properties, Mexico. Please, we would welcome any feedback. Currently, you can buy a 2 bdrm condo in Playa del Carmen for around $195K USD.


Great choice to move to Paradise of the Caribbean. 
Yes the prices are much better than those in Maui. 
I lived in Canada for 35 years, got tired of our winters and now make my home between Playa and Tulum. 
There are great deals to be had but be careful.


----------



## Solomon (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been living in Playa Del Carmen for 5 years and working during that time in the property management and condo administration field. I suggest to everyone that has the dream of moving to paradise to come for six months to a year and rent during that time period. Living here is very different than coming on vacation, its not for everyone. Don't get me wrong, its still paradise, just different.

Saludos!
Solomon


----------

